# Female (aspiring) arborist looking for employment



## nmelliott

Hi, I'm a very hard working individual who has a huge desire to become a certified arborist. I am looking to change careers from horses back to trees. I have experience working for an arborist company in Ontario and would like to continue training and working as an arborist. I graduated from college with a forestry diploma and have some experience in forestry/urban forestry. I'm quick to learn, fit, and able to move anywhere. If anyone can help me out, point me in the right direction, or would like to see a copy of my resume please e-mail me at [email protected]. 
Thanks


----------



## clearance

Welcome to this site, and good luck in your endeavors. Kind of far away out here to help.


----------



## nmelliott

*employment*

I know Ontario is all the way over on the other side of the prairies, but I am looking to move, that would be a heck of a commute otherwise. 
Thanks


----------



## limbwalker54

Would you move to Pennsylvania?


----------



## TreEmergencyB

limbwalker54 said:


> Would you move to Pennsylvania?



yep lots of work in PA right now dont know why but we busey as can be


----------



## nmelliott

Not sure about PA, not saying no, just have to look into it a bit more, just like everything else. Thanks


----------



## oldirty

i'd love to see a female in the grind daily. sick.

how about beantown? what kind of weather you looking for? what city? you gonna climb or drag brush? get on the spray rig maybe?


good luck on the job hunt.


----------



## limbwalker54

What is your experience level?


----------



## 1savagehunter

All the best of luck


----------



## Tree Pig

well I am going to ask the question everyone wants asked but are to politically correct to ask. How about a Pic of you climbing? Just to prove your not pulling our leg of course.


----------



## limbwalker54

Ok so it sounds as if this thread died or she found a job elsewhere?


----------



## limbwalker54

I don't think she climbs by the way she advertised herself. But I'd teach if she was willing.


----------



## nmelliott

sorry, been away. Never taken a camera out with me (mind you don't have one) and I climbed for a year until I dislocated my shoulder (multiple times), so decided to give it a rest for a bit. Been working with racehorses, and now looking to get back into the trees.


----------



## Kenstree

*Would you be willing to move to WNY State (Near Rochester & Buffalo)?*



nmelliott said:


> Hi, I'm a very hard working individual who has a huge desire to become a certified arborist. I am looking to change careers from horses back to trees. I have experience working for an arborist company in Ontario and would like to continue training and working as an arborist. I graduated from college with a forestry diploma and have some experience in forestry/urban forestry. I'm quick to learn, fit, and able to move anywhere. If anyone can help me out, point me in the right direction, or would like to see a copy of my resume please e-mail me at [email protected].
> Thanks



Would you be willing to move to WNY State (Near Rochester & Buffalo)?


----------



## chemist

nmelliott said:


> Not sure about PA, not saying no, just have to look into it a bit more, just like everything else. Thanks



A work visa for the US might be tricky if your a canadian citizen.


----------



## pepsifreak28

*Whoa*

Whoa a chick with a chainsaw that might be hot or dangerous
the chainsaw I mean...
but anyways welcome to the forums and make yourself at home and include a picture.. he he he


----------



## a sheila

whats the deal with the shoulder? that kind of problem can be limiting? can you still run your top handle saw with one hand? horses are probably rough on it too. hope it is ok.


----------



## Gologit

a sheila said:


> whats the deal with the shoulder? that kind of problem can be limiting? can you still run your top handle saw with one hand? horses are probably rough on it too. hope it is ok.



Sheila, the thread is from 2009. I doubt that she's still here.


----------



## a sheila

didnt mean to come across dumb- but i get an email when someone has responded to my post so i thought why not take a chance and see if she is still out there and how things worked out. i am new to this.


----------



## Gologit

a sheila said:


> didnt mean to come across dumb- but i get an email when someone has responded to my post so i thought why not take a chance and see if she is still out there and how things worked out. i am new to this.



Not dumb at all. And welcome to AS.


----------

